# Poor Dot



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little girl.
I feel like such a mean mummy.
She is really groggy and sleepy - stood for ages proping herself up on her nose, then flopped down. After a while she moved through onto the study bed and is now sound asleep. I've put her snuggle pup heat pad near her and am keeping a watchful eye.
I already phoned the vet as she sounds a bit phlegmy, but they said probably just irritated throat from the breathing tube. I'm not usually paranoid - but she just looks so pathetic.
Haven't even offered her any food, will wiat until she is a little more awake.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Dot! Poor pet!! It's not nice... 

Marzi, you always tell us that the doggies handle it better than we do! That's great advice and it helped me! She will be ok.. Be glad now that she's groggy, it becomes more stressful when they are leaping about as you know, so just think of it that way! Take your own advice. Your a great mummy and Dot will do great, but I know it's horrible


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Dot I'm sure she will perk up! Molly was the same way after her spay she didn't want to eat or drink for the first while. She would lie down and then walk around a bit and would just stand there cause the first day she had the cone on. She hated it. The next day she was still mopey but we put her in a onesie and the inflatable collar and she seemed to feel better.

It's hard to watch but I'm sure she will be fine just give her lots of snuggles and love and in no time she will be bouncy again!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ruth said it so well!
Take care little dot, lots of gentle snuggles for you baby girl.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Warm snuggles and kisses from Rufus too. The vets are very good with pain management, she is probably having lovely deep dreams about sun and rabbits and geese. In no time at all she'll be up and ready to handle them in the real world!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor little baby Dot. Hugs and kisses. In two days you will be killing yourself to keep her still. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you.
I'm not snuggling her, just keeping her company, I don't want to disturb her. It helps to think of her having lovely dreams


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I really do sympathise. I felt terrible after putting Bailey through it, but it is honestly worth it (I hope) and because she is so young she will bounce back - literally!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> I really do sympathise. I felt terrible after putting Bailey through it, but it is honestly worth it (I hope) and because she is so young she will bounce back - literally!


I know it...
I'd love a big of bounce. She just looks so pitiful


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww little Dot, wishing you a speedy recovery, big bro Jasper sends lots of kisses xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

XXXOOO from Sami and Carley!!! It really is difficult to watch and I think Carley was more pitiful than Sami as she was groaning with movement the first day and did sleep a lot. It was hard but I just left her alone in the same room with us all snuggled up in her onsie and favorite blanket. I gave chicken and rice in small amounts twice that day and she gobbled it down but I had to take it to her and even hand fed her, had to go gingerly outside. She perked up the second day but still had that sleepy, droopy look. The third day will be much better for Dot and you will see her eyes clear up and that waggly tail again!! Kisses and hugs!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you. She is very sorry for herself, but she just got up had a little wall around. I offered her some water in an oral syringe and she drank 4 syringe fulls, then wobbled over to the water bowl and had a drink herself  
I offered her a little chicken and rice and she ate a little from my fingers.
Took her out and she had a huge wee and a tiny poop  
When she came back in she sat looking longingly at the sofa, so I lifted her up and she is asleep next to me    

Clever girl. I feel a bit less awful - but she is still very purry and after she had eaten she coughed. I thought she was going to be sick. She hasn't been and is breathing a bit more quietly now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She knows she is very loved and that is the main thing.  It sounds like she is doing very well if her plumbing is already working and she has a small appetite. Hats offto the vet, and you and her!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thank you. She is very sorry for herself, but she just got up had a little wall around. I offered he some water in an oral syringe and she drank 4 syringe fulls, then wobbled over to the water bowl and had a drink herself
> I offered Hera little chicken and rice and she ate a little from my fingers.
> Took he out and sh had a huge wee and a tiny poop
> When she came back in she sat lookin longingly at the sofa, so I lifted her up and sh is asleep next to me
> ...


Awk wee honey


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh poor little Dot, I bet she'll have a great night's sleep though. Our last dog had several ops and one of us always slept on the settee the night after to be close by for when she staggered about xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh poor little Dot, I bet she'll have a great night's sleep though. Our last dog had several ops and one of us always slept on the settee the night after to be close by for when she staggered about xxx


Thank you.
I rigged up the old baby monitor when Dot took herself off to her crate. She seems to like snuggling up to heat pad in her snuggle pup. She slept soundly all night - I did not! Kiki was very unsettled, empathetic little thing. Inzi complained because I'd shut her and Kiki out of the kitchen, so that they wouldn't bother Dot. Obviously Inzi decided she wanted to sleep in the kitchen (she never normally does) and she was most put out that the gate was shut.
This morning Dot is much brighter - although still very 'damp' sounding. I've spoken to the vet again who said that Dot did salivate a lot post op, but as long as she is not sick and is eating enough to have her pain relief not to worry too much. She goes back tomorrow for her post op check.
I'm feeling much happier, particularly as Dot is acting much more like herself - at the moment she is collecting toys and taking them to bed. Bless 
She also has had a good chew on her anco root - better than on her sore tummy


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's all good then, you might sleep better tonight.......depending on Kiki and Inzi! Good luck at the vets tomorrow xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad little Dot is feeling better today! She looks so cute in her onesie


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Sending little Dot lots of kisses and cuddles she will soon be up and about noodle dashing bless her. Wishing her a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah!!! Little Dit-Dot, I hope she recovers quickly marzi, her kleptomania tendencies sound encouraging! 
Love and kisses xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad she's picking up xx


----------

